# Major problem with Dewalt DW734 Planer



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

As I started discussing on a separate thread, I've got a major problem with my Dewalt DW734 planer. I bought it used and in good condition. Because of some performance issues, I realized I needed to change the blades. From all I've ever read, this was supposed to be a snap. The only thing that has snapped so far is my patience. There are three blades, with 8 bolts each. Out of those 24 bolts, 17 (!) are either frozen, stripped or both. I used the allen wrench provided with the machine. I've used allen wrenches a million times, so I knew to engage the wrench fully before starting to turn it. The metal for the bolts is so soft that the bolts were immediately stripped with almost no force. I tried a Grabit bolt extractor: fail. Nothing. I tried LiquidWrench penetrating oil. Nothing. I tried pounding them with a hammer. Nothing. I tried grinding two parallel sides with a Dremel wheel but the heads of the bolts have a very low, oval profile, so that didn't work either.

What to do? I've read a few other threads here and there of people having the same problem and using various remedies to take out the bolts. It strikes me as crazy that something so simple on an otherwise high-quality machine could turn into something so complicated and difficult. I'm afraid the machine is ruined! I've already put several hours at least into working on it. All of this could have been prevented if Dewalt had only used hex-headed bolts with enough of a profile to capture with a wrench. I'm not sure what options I have. I might try to take it to an authorized service center. I might try to find a metal worker who could remove the bolts. Does anyone have advice about how to remove the cutter head? Sorry for the rant, but I can't afford to sacrifice hundreds of dollars over something so stupid.


----------



## EvilNuff (Mar 17, 2011)

I had zero problems at all with the bolts on my dw734, sorry to hear about your problems.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Had the same issues with a Delta bench top jointer….I feel your pain : (


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I had the same problem with my planer [Ridgid]. I took it to the service center before wrecking the bolts and the tech used a metric hex driver, banged it with a big hammer, and they came right out. The wrench supplied with the planer was either soft or slightly undersized. I now use a metric hex driver in a screwdriver handle and have had no further probs.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

If the above doesn't work, I have used progressively larger drills to drill out a center of the bolt. When you get to cleaning out the threads, use a tap. BTW, I have done this on other things, not a 734.


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

i'm still struggling with this problem. I've tried screw extractors, dremeling a slot for a screwdriver and pounding on the bolts to shock them loose. I called to power tool repair shops, including an official Dewalt place, and neither said they could help me. One of the problems is the angle is terrible plus the cutterhead turns. You release a little catch to turn it in the way you want, but it isn't held there by anything. i couldn't really get in any hard blows with a hammer because of the limited space and angle. I'm thinking of some options:

1. Taking the planer apart, removing the cutterhead and buying a replacement cutterhead. The cutterhead alone would cost about $100 plus the blades and the blade guards. That's around $150 and I don't even know if it would work. Paying $150 to get this working would be better than paying $400 for a new planer, especially since i don't have $400 to spend.

2. Advertising the planer on craigslist with a description of what needs to be fixed. Maybe someone would be willing to pay $150 or so to buy it as is with the hopes that they could fix it.

3. Trying to re-install the bolts I took out-or using replacement bolts. The blades were really dull and not performing very well. Is that better than not having a planer at all?

4. Putting it in the trash.

All of these are very painful options. It's so frustrating that something so small and simple could render such a complex machine useless. I love Dewalt tools generally. But all of this would have been prevented if they had only used bolts with hex-shaped heads.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Do you have room to drill the bolts out as I suggested before?


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

My 734 has Torx heads, not allen and I have had no issues (maybe mine's a later model). If I were you I would try the following:

1. Remove the cutter head.
2. Soak the screws in liquid wrench over night
3. Center punch the heads.
4. Drill the heads and use spiral easy outs based on directions included with easy out sets.
5. Replace the screws with torx versions.

Easy Outs:
http://www.toolprice.com/c=UnzFhN9Dgy0RytIt01sWC1JG3/category/screwextractors.spiraleasyout/

I have had great results with my snap-on easy out set on other applications. Adding a bit of heat to the cutter head may aid in loosening the screws as well.

KEEP TRYING!


----------



## Tim78 (May 6, 2011)

I had the same problem with my DW 735. I used my dremel and ground the heads of the bolts off. After removing the cover plate for the blades and the blades, the bolts came out by hand! (The pressure was released). I went to the DeWalt repair place and they quietly gave me a complete set of new hex head screws and wrench at no charge. Worked great!

Best wishes,

Tim


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

I found the bolts on my older DW733 2 blade planer to be easy to snap off if even slightly over-tightened. And I mean slightly. You had to tighten them to the point that you were concerned that they were tight enough to hold the blade securely. If you went a slight bit further, they snapped off and had to be drilled out. I used a 1/8" drill bit to drill down into the snapped off bolt about 1/4 inch deep, reversed the drill, and the bolts would come out.

There is a product called bluecreeper that is the best ever at unsticking things. http://www.bluecreeper.com/


----------



## taoist (Jul 31, 2011)

If you have an air compressor and an air hammer (rivet gun) there is a tool called a screw knocker that will knock the screw and with the proper bit will reform the head, to a degree. You can pick up an air hammer for about $20.00 from Harbor Freight or Northern Tools. The screw knocker I have came from an aviation supply company. There are a couple on ebay right now:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/aircraft-tools-screw-knocker-old-man-/130570472821?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e669b4d75

After you get the gun and knocker, you will need a 3/8" drive socket to fit what ever size the wrench is to fit you screws. 
Needless to say the cutter head will have to be out of the planer to do this.
Good Luck !


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I had a similar issue with my Ridgid R4330 when it was new. Had to send it to a service center to change the blades, but it came back with the same issue….19 of the 21 screws wouldn't budge. An impact driver with a hex bit did the trick. It sounds like yours may be in worse shape.


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

after thinking about the prospect of not having a planer for months, i'm resolved to fixing the darn thing. I appreciate all the great suggestions. Unfortunately, I got a little eager with some of the bolts early on and they are stripped beyond hope. For one of the blades, I think only 3 bolts are stuck. as soon as i have time, i'm going to use that as my test run and try to grind off the heads. If I can remove the blade guards at that point, I think I'll be able to remove the shafts from there. I could go at them with a hammer and/or try to get some vice grips on them. Something tells me that with the heads removed, the shafts won't have anything to make them stuck any more. i'll keep you all posted and try to take some pictures. thanks again!


----------



## electricalD (Nov 20, 2009)

I work on an oil rig in an environment where salt plays havoc on everything with a thread. From what I can see you now have two options. Send it to the manufacturer for repair/replacement or get a qualified machinist to do the repairs. I am just starting into the craft but have 25+ years in industry, the last 13 in the oil field. I can tell you that once I buy my machines, the bolts are coming out and I am putting silicone grease on the threads. You don't need much. Vaseline works as an alternative. Silicone grease never hardens and as I previously mentioned, not even the salt air affects the threads on a bolt or other fastening device. I have been using this for years and it never fails. You just have to be careful, I guess, in the case of woodworking machinery that you don't put too much on that it gets onto the wood with which you are working. There are other non-seizing agents out there as well, like copper slip. You have to be careful that when using something like this that it doesn't react with the metal, thus corroding it. Good Luck. 
DanP.


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

Victory is mine! Thanks, everyone, for your suggestions. Yesterday I had time to work on my planer and I was able to remove all of the frozen bolts. I tried a couple of methods. One was to insert the allen wrench and hammer it in. That allowed me to remove two of the bolts. The others were too stripped. I got out my ancient Dremel and used a grinder wheel to cut off the heads. My first step was to cut a slot down the middle of the head. I was able to use a standard screwdriver to then remove one of the bolts. The next step was to cut a perpendicular slot. Using a hammer and screwdriver, I was able to knock off a few of the remaining corners and that broke the freeze. I was able to unscrew those bolts. On the ones that just wouldn't move, I ground the entire head off, leaving the shafts in their holes. When I removed the blade plate (or guard), I found that the shafts were totally lose. So now all of the bolts are free. I'm going to replace them with these from McMaster-Carr: http://www.mcmaster.com/#91310a330/=ej3r9z

I'm relieved that I'll be able to salvage my planer. I was looking at going months without one. I spoke with someone at an official Dewalt repair center and he told me there was likely nothing I could do. I'm very glad I didn't listen to him. Dewalt makes great tools. I own several and will buy them in the future. But I will also say that if anyone buys a new Dewalt planer, they should immediately see if the bolts can be removed. If they can't, they should take it back to the store. What's the purpose of having changeable blades if you can't remove them?

Thanks again, everyone, for the suggestions. I appreciate the help.
Mitch


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

awesome! congratulations. I almost ran into the same thing with my 735, but luckily the inwards pressure I applied was enough to get those off.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I will loosen mine and change the bolts before I use it!! Thanks for the info


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Another problem to check on the 734 are the roler bearings/sleeves. These are the sleeve bearing that hold the rollers. I have replaced once with the rollers and again preventively (rollers are expensive). THese are under a lot of pressure and crumble over time.


----------



## Huskers123 (Aug 31, 2012)

We I had that same problem with my DW734. I pulled out the grinder and ground off the heads and just like you said the bolts came right out.. I bought the bolts you said you did and they fit perfect. Thanks for the help.. Sounds like you were in the same panic I was.. (except my planer was my dads) lol


----------



## RedneckRuss (Jan 18, 2013)

I also have the same DW 734 and had a 5 that were frozen I finally decided to cut the heads off with. these were the torx type and when i reordered the screws I got Allen heads. I wish i could of found a square head screw to do the job :-(

Also I couldn't get any of the torx screws out with the T handle provided. I used a ratchet to get the needed torque and pressed down like hell over the socket while doing so.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

There are drills with left handed twist, designed to drill out stuck screws. Apparently when you get far enough into the screw, the drill backs it right out. Of course you have to use the reverse in your drill. I'm not sure who sells these. Probably Rockler, maybe Grizzly.

I'm wondering if it might be good to get hardened screws as replacements. They cost a bit more, but that's trivial compared to your current travail (sorry, couldn't help myself).


----------



## mking1 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have the same planner, had the same problem, took it to the dewalt service center and had if fix at no charge. Good luck.
Miles.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

thats why I bought a heavy 15 inch planer I got away from the benchtops they just don't hold up but I had a crapsman 13 inch that I give hell too and my buddy has it now and he gives it hell so I guess it was a good one just sayin


----------



## tbshop (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a chance to buy a 734 from CL for $225. This will be my 1st planer. I'm fairly new to the craft. After reading thru some of the threads here about the 734 it seems like I may be getting a reasonable deal. I probably shoud spend some time checking those screws before I pay the guy. He said he's the 2nd owner, bought it from a good friend who made small toys. Says he hasn't used it in the 6 yrs he's owned it. He thinks it's probably 8 or 9 yrs old. Any other things I should check before I pay this guy? Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Looking forward to makin lots of sawdust! Thanks guys!


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

You may want to start a new thread to ask your question, you may get more responses, this one is over a year old.

If it's been sitting for 6 years, I would check the full up/down range of the cutter head. Inspect for rust. I would also bring a board to send through it. If he won't let you do that, I'd pass. If he does, check to make sure the board feeds through smoothly, and check the board afterward for defects. You should get a smooth result. I wouldn't worry about snipe, if it's been sitting for 6 years, chances are the tables are not adjusted properly. If you see any ridges or anything in the board to indicate the blades are nicked, use that to negotiate. I'd probably assume they needed to be replaced anyways, and offer him $150 cash. Chances are if it hasn't been used in 6 years, he's ready to part with it and has some wiggle room there, and money talks. I wouldn't buy it without seeing it work, either.

He's asking 50% of retail on an 8 or 9 year old machine that's been sitting for 6 years, $225 seems high for that.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

tbshop-BinghamtonEd is right … $225 is high for that machine.

FWIW, I bought a used DW733 with an extra set of blades back in 2005 for $200 … the guy threw in a DeWalt DW682K biscuit joiner.

The DW734 is close to the DW733 in design, and I am familiar with those bolts. Before you try to loosen them, use a penetrating oil (like Liquid Wrench).

If it has been sitting that long, there is a good chance the corner posts have accumulated some rust. I cleaned mine with emery cloth (the kind plumbers use on copper pipe) and penetrating oil, wiped everything down and coated them with GlideCote.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

$225 for a DW734 isn't too bad a deal if it's in good shape considering they have changed nothing since they came out and normal retail is $399 + tax. I paid $200 for mine and it didn't look like it was ever used. I have had to flip the blades and while the retaining screws were tight, I was able to get them out without any major problem.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I had a stripped screw stuck in the back panel of my R4512. I drilled it out and used JB Weld to glue another bolt into the hole. After sitting on it for a day or two, I went back and was able to get both screws out together.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would check the bolts that hold the planer blades. If they are good, sound like a good buy.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

It is a good practice to tap the screws with a punch and a hammer before trying to get them loose.This helps to get the screws loose.


----------



## tbshop (Feb 13, 2010)

Today I picked up a 734 with 2 sets of new blades for $200. Didn't find any of the problems discussed previously in this thread. I think I'm happy!


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

You should be.


----------



## tbshop (Feb 13, 2010)

Now I just have to learn how to use it and keep all my fingers!


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

The biggest thing to remember, and the one thing to drill into your routine, is to unlock the cutter head (black bar) when adjusting height, and locking it after.

Love my 734.


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

I had the same problem with my used DeWalt 734. I blogged about the experience. Click here!

*Here is THE method that absolutely works*: * Hammer a size larger star bit in and pull them with an impact driver. *

I picked up few replacement screws from Fastenal and every screw got a touch of oil before they went back in.

No problems since.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

*"Now I just have to learn how to use it and keep all my fingers!"*

Statistically speaking, you're more likely to lose fingers dropping the 734 on them moving it than you are actually using it.


----------



## tbshop (Feb 13, 2010)

Will do. Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

You do have to be mindful when planing long and heavy boards, tipping it can be a problem


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

David is right. Although if you're supporting the infeed and outfeed with a little upward fingertip pressure, you'll cut down on snipe, and help avoid the tipping. I've never had tipping, although the biggest piece I've ever planed was 8/4, probably 8"x72".

I was just joking in my "statistically speaking" comment. Point is, you'd have to be doing something pretty stupid to lose a finger to that thing. "Pretty Stupid" equates to sticking your fingers inside it while it's running.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

The other problem with planers is the infeed to outfeed distances. If you plane an 8' long board, you will need 18' total clearance (the space in the middle is to clear the planer.

You can really screw up a really nice piece of wood and the planer if you are not careful.


----------



## Roughedges (Dec 10, 2013)

I know this is an OLD thread - but I've had my issues with stuck bolts on my DW734. ONE will absolutely not come out. I've drilled it down so it's appx 1/8" below the surface of the cutter wheel - and left it that way. Doesn't seem too unbalanced with one bolt missing. 
On a separate note - one of the entries above talks about McMaster Carr hex head bolts.. so I bought some.

They were a BREEZE to install.

BUT - and it's a very BIG "BUT" - the heads stick up too far, and when I ran a board thru, EVERY ONE left a groove in the board being planed! I bought 2 boxes of the darn things - and can't use 'em. I had to put back the screws (couldn't find any replacement torx screws - but did fine some allen head) So now, I have a mix of torx and allen head screws, plus one missing. I still use the planer regularly, and it's still running fine. No noticeable vibration.


----------

